# Galveston bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Fishing mid bay deep structure has been working well for us on Galveston Bay. 5-9ft has been a good depth to work and getting there early is important as the bite has been best from 6-9 am. Most day we are catching around 20 specks and releasing a bonus bull red or two. I have Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday open this week call 832-385-2012. Thanks.



















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I still have tomorrow open we have 20 trout and 2 reds in the cooler so far this morning.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We are hiding from the wind and catching solid fish today. I have tomorrow and Saturday available call 832-385-2012









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

